# Getting "Hello TiVo" running / "Developer flag"



## tsktsk (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi,

Since you can see tumbleweeds blowing through the TiVo Developer Channel forums, I thought I'd ask here: what's exactly required to get SDK-developed apps up and running? I've followed the steps provided in the Developer Guide (url developer.tivo.com/docs/read/sdk/guide ) with little success getting the "Hello TiVo" app to run.

I can see the "Hello TiVo" application get retrieved fine from the FlashAppServer on my Windows 7 machine, yet when I try to run it I get V301 errors. The TiVo forums seem to suggest I might need to get a developer flag set (url developer.tivo.com/forum/read/157875 ) which hopefully will happen soon? I registered my TSN days ago (even though my model - Premiere XL, was the only Series 4 model not available in the drop-down) and have connected to the TiVo service many times since then.

Does anybody have any advice or know who I can contact to get my system up and running?

Thanks in advance!


----------

